# Snails from a lake



## wshfail (Jun 5, 2011)

I see a lot of snails in the lake by my house. They look a lot like my golden mystery snail but just more brown. I wondering if anyone has ever put on in their tank. Are there just bigger versions of the ones that can infest your tank with thousands of baby's?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

It can be risky adding wild caught snails to your tank....they are most likely common snails and can get about the size of a quarter...depending on species and they can reproduce pretty fast...if you do use them..... I would QT for at least 3 weeks and once you collect them be sure and dispose of them properly since they have been in contact with tropical pathogens that the native environment will not have resistant or antibodies against that could harm our ecosystem.....Once removed they can't go back to the local waters.....


----------



## wshfail (Jun 5, 2011)

Ah ok. Well these things are already really big. About the size of a silver dollar at the widest I'd say. I'll just leave it alone if it will hurt the lake to put them back. I was even thinking of getting a baby bluegil but it sounds like that may be bad too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nice pirhana (Jun 17, 2011)

lol....those blue gill will make lunch out of any fish half its size. they are very aggressive & love flesh! i was told that it was a good thing they are pretty small cause if they got big ppl could swim in the lakes & rivers for getting attacked.


btw - what do snails eat?


----------

